# Just got my first Mantis!



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Hi I got my first mantis on Tuesday, a Giant Malaysian Shield Mantis I'm only a kid and not a proper collector but I plan to get more. The only thing is I'm not sure how much to feed it because I've found lots of different information about it and nothing says the same. I am currently feeding it 1 fruit fly per day (he/she is l2) is this the right amount?


----------



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Here he/she is


----------



## proserpina (May 21, 2017)

I'd definitely recommend more than 1 fruit fly a day! Eyeball it, feed her until she's nice and plump


----------



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

proserpina said:


> I'd definitely recommend more than 1 fruit fly a day! Eyeball it, feed her until she's nice and plump


How much would you feed an l2? Because my friend recently got the same mantis as me but he got his before me so his has successfully molted into l3 and he has so far been feeding it 1 fruit fly a day and it's been fine so I've been doing the same but if your more experienced then I'll go with what you said so how long have you been raising mantises?


----------



## Digger (May 21, 2017)

Very difficult to suggest a specific number (it's random in nature too).  But at this stage of development, probably 1/2 a dozen or so per feeding.  I feed every other day and mist according to the species natural habitat (desert - less; jungle - more).  Prosperina is right on. Keep a visual check.  A plump abdomen is a good abdomen.


----------



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Digger said:


> Very difficult to suggest a specific number (it's random in nature too).  But at this stage of development, probably 1/2 a dozen or so per feeding.  I feed every other day and mist according to the species natural habitat (desert - less; jungle - more).  Prosperina is right on. Keep a visual check.  A plump abdomen is a good abdomen.


Ok thankyou read my PM


----------



## proserpina (May 21, 2017)

Mantidkid said:


> How much would you feed an l2? Because my friend recently got the same mantis as me but he got his before me so his has successfully molted into l3 and he has so far been feeding it 1 fruit fly a day and it's been fine so I've been doing the same but if your more experienced then I'll go with what you said so how long have you been raising mantises?


I've been raising mantises for a few months and I feed all of mine until they are nice and plump and they've molted without issues. They probably could survive on one a day, but that seems a little harsh :s Just keep them nice and fat for good measure like Digger said.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------

